
School Bans Distribution of Sombreros, Says the Hats Are ‘Racist’ - elektromekatron
http://time.com/4053635/university-sombreros-racist/
======
elektromekatron
I think Hobbes said it best -
[http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/1986/09/30](http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/1986/09/30)

